

Send packages via social networks (without disclosing recipient address) - theblackbox
http://www.sendsocial.com/

======
PStamatiou
Google Chrome gives false alarm:

"This is probably not the site you are looking for!

You attempted to reach sendsocial.com, but instead you actually reached a
server identifying itself as a248.e.akamai.net. This may be caused by a
misconfiguration on the server or by something more serious. An attacker on
your network could be trying to get you to visit a fake (and potentially
harmful) version of sendsocial.com. You should not proceed."

------
JoachimSchipper
I'm not in the target market, but <https://sendsocial.com/how_it_works>
doesn't really say explicitly that the _sender_ address cannot be read from
the barcode. Obviously, most humans cannot read barcodes, but that's not very
good security.

This does require a bit of thought to solve, since you most likely don't want
to discard the return address. A bit of crypto can solve this, but that puts
quite a bit of work on the delivery service.

(On an unrelated note, what's with forcing every page to https? It doesn't
hurt, but it's a bit wasteful.)

~~~
theblackbox
Just confirmed this one with one of the founders...

"that puts quite a bit of work on the delivery service."

This is exactly what has been done - the barcode translates to a consignment
number that is useless without access to myHermes' database. This is in virtue
of them having recently incorporated new barcode scanners that link them into
this system.

[EDIT: dunno about the https overkill, though]

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Hmm. That's cool; the numbers would need to be per-package, not per-sender,
and not sequential, but I assume those have been taken care of.

Cool.

------
mivok
Sounds like it will work great until you send a GPS tracker along.

------
qeorge
This is brilliant. I've been wanting UPS to add something like this
themselves.

They've focused on the social aspect, which is great, and would be a perfect
fit for reddit's current secret santa project. However, I think the
applications in traditional e-commerce have more widespread potential.

For instance, I frequently purchase parts from dubious vendors on
pricewatch.com, and I would love to give them a SendSocial address instead of
my real address. If its easy enough, I'd use that address for everything I
bought online from Amazon to eBay.

Design is very nice too BTW. I like the subtle 4chan reference in the main
graphic too, fits the target audience.

Edit: Just noticed its only available in the UK. That's too bad, I hope it
comes to the US soon.

Edit 2: Just noticed the nav links have no anchor text. If you're using
Firefox, goto View -> Page Style -> No Style, and you'll find the page isn't
very usable.

~~~
theblackbox
yes they are working on US launch about Feb

[EDIT: great idea about reddit and secret santa btw, anyone know who would be
a good contact?]

~~~
bengl
What courier company are they going with in the states? Any word on other
countries? Canada?

~~~
theblackbox
Can't say at the moment, ongoing negotiations and the like ;)

------
jasonlbaptiste
Kinda scratching my head. It's definitely a well done site and app. Problem
is, there is no problem here. I'm not going to ship you a package to your
@twittername address. The few times a year I send someone something via mail,
I'm going to want it to be over and done with. I don't want to have to wait
for you to respond to a tweet (which 90% of the people I know don't regularly
use or ever will).

~~~
zaidf
I agree with you. This sounds rather cumbersome to my head versus just asking
for an address and sending the package.

To the other reply saying this isn't solving a problem but making something
more convenient, I disagree. If it did make something more significantly
convenient to me, it would be solving a problem. This one isn't.

------
gluejar
Gotta give them credit for not copying anyone else.

I can think of all sorts of uses, and the ones involving disreputable commerce
(i.e. porn delivery) should provide enough revenue in the short term so that
the clean ones can take root.

------
PanMan
The tagline is "Send anything Anywhere". Yet, from the pricing page I get the
impression this is only valid for limited values of "everywhere"... (The FAQ
doesn't contain info on coverage).

------
theblackbox
Any comments and suggestions I can pass on to the founders would be greatly
appreciated.

~~~
Kliment
Anything that can remove the requirement to be home at the time of pick
up/delivery would be awesome. Also being able to give out a virtual address.
Something like a short-lived virtual PO Box. Think prepaid credit cards.

~~~
nathanh
Virtual address would be great - kind of like Google Voice for your mailing
address. If my mail typically went to a PO box, it would be nice to check
online/receive alerts when I receive mail and who it's from.

~~~
theblackbox
I'm not so sure I understand what you mean here, guys. If I'm right, using PO
boxes or temporary virtual addresses is kind of redundant in this situation as
it obsfucates the addresses anyway.

~~~
qeorge
Think PayPal for shipping addresses.

